# In Remembrance:2007



## Truth Seeker (Jan 1, 2007)

Broncos cornerback *Darrent Williams  * was shot and killed in a drive-by shooting early Monday, his limousine sprayed with bullets in downtown Denver.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 2, 2007)

darn it. We can't even go 1 day into 2007 without a death recorded here, eh?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 9, 2007)

*Guitarist 'Sneaky' Pete Kleinow Dies*

[imagel]http://a1040.g.akamai.net/f/1040/759/1h/pic.infospace.com/vzn.dsl/thumb_FX10301090401.jpg[/imagel]"Sneaky" *Pete Kleinow, * a steel guitar prodigy who rose to fame as one of the original members of the Flying Burrito Brothers, has died. He was 72.

*Kleinow*, who also worked in film as an award-winning animator and special effects artist, died Saturday at a Petaluma convalescent home near the skilled nursing facility where he had been living with Alzheimer's disease since last year, his daughter *Anita Kleinow * said. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Fast Learner (Jan 9, 2007)

*Iwao Takamoto*, designer of Scooby Doo and the gang, the Banana Splits, Atom Ant, Dastardly and Muttley, and countless other classic Hanna Barbera TV characters, has passed away. _Via Cartoon Brew_


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 9, 2007)

[imagel]http://clampettstudio.com/images/bios/Iwao-Takamoto.jpg[/imagel]







			
				Fast Learner said:
			
		

> *Iwao Takamoto*, designer of Scooby Doo and the gang, the Banana Splits, Atom Ant, Dastardly and Muttley, and countless other classic Hanna Barbera TV characters, has passed away. _Via Cartoon Brew_


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 9, 2007)

South Carolina's *The State * newspaper is reporting that filmmaker/animator* Helen Hill  * was shot and killed in New Orleans, Louisiana, early in the morning of January 4, 2007. She was 36 years old.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 10, 2007)

*Movie producer Carlo Ponti dies*

Italian producer *Carlo Ponti*, who discovered a teenage *Sophia Loren*, launched her film career and later married her despite threats of bigamy charges and excommunication, has died in Geneva. He was 94.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Ghostwind (Jan 11, 2007)

*"Munsters" actress Yvonne De Carlo dies at 84*

http://ca.today.reuters.com/news/ne...06692_RTRIDST_0_ENTERTAINMENT-DECARLO-COL.XML



> Actress Yvonne De Carlo, who starred in films opposite Clark Gable and Charlton Heston but won enduring fame as wife of a Frankenstein monster-like character in the TV series "The Munsters," has died at age 84, her son said on Wednesday.
> 
> Bruce Morgan said his mother, who played Moses' wife in Cecil B. De Mille's 1956 epic "The Ten Commandments," died of natural causes on Monday at the Motion Picture & Television Fund's Retirement Home in the Los Angeles suburb of Woodland Hills.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamdin (Jan 11, 2007)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> http://ca.today.reuters.com/news/ne...06692_RTRIDST_0_ENTERTAINMENT-DECARLO-COL.XML




Goodnight, Yvonne De Carlo


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 11, 2007)

A very excellent tribute.     


			
				Ghostwind said:
			
		

> http://ca.today.reuters.com/news/ne...06692_RTRIDST_0_ENTERTAINMENT-DECARLO-COL.XML


----------



## dravot (Jan 12, 2007)

Author Robert Anton Wilson died today.

RobertAntonWilson.blogspot.com


----------



## Rackhir (Jan 12, 2007)

dravot said:
			
		

> Author Robert Anton Wilson died today.
> 
> RobertAntonWilson.blogspot.com




That's just what the Iluminati want you to think...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 14, 2007)

[imagel]http://www.rawilson.com/images/raw.jpg[/imagel]







			
				dravot said:
			
		

> Author Robert Anton Wilson died today.
> 
> RobertAntonWilson.blogspot.com


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 14, 2007)

*Grammy-winning saxophonist Brecker dies*

*Michael Brecker*, a versatile and influential tenor saxophonist who won 11 Grammys  over a career that spanned more than three decades, died Saturday. He was 57.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Jamdin (Jan 17, 2007)

Movie and soap actress,Darlene Conley, passed away Sunday, January 14, 2007 at the age of 72 from stomach cancer. She is best known as the feisty fashion mogul Sally Spectra on "The Bold and the Beautiful", which she played for almost two decades. Darlene Conley had small appearances in the movies "The Birds" and "Valley of the Dolls" and such television shows as "Murder, She Wrote," "Cagney & Lacey" and "The Mary Tyler Moore Show."


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Jan 19, 2007)

Pulitzer Prize-winning humor writer Art Buchwald died Wednesday of kidney failure.  He was 81.  

Last year, Buchwald decided to stop undergoing dialysis.  When he didn't die immediately, he returned to Martha's Vineyard and wrote what would be his last book, Too Soon to Say Goodbye".

I guess it wasn't


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Jan 20, 2007)

Denny Doherty, a member of The Mamas and the Papas, died today after a short illness.  He was 66.  

Doherty's passing leaves Michelle Phillips as the only surviving member of the group.


----------



## Jamdin (Jan 21, 2007)

According to L.A. Times, Ron Carey died at the age of 71 on Tuesday, January 16, 2007 from a stroke. He is best known as Officer Carl Levitt on _Barney Miller_ among other roles.


----------



## Jamdin (Jan 21, 2007)

According to The Post and Courier, Charleston, professional wrestler Scott "Bam Bam" Bigelow was found dead early Friday (January 19, 2007) morning at age 45.


----------



## JEL (Jan 29, 2007)

Ogata Hideo founder of Animage.  From Animenewsnetwork.com: 



> Hideo Ogata, the founder of Animage, died Thursday of stomach cancer. He was 73. Ogata's funeral service was visited by Toshio Suzuki, Isao Takahata, and Hayao Miyazaki, who also spoke during the service.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Jan 30, 2007)

Barbaro, a Kentucky Derby winning racehorse, was eusthanized yesterday.  When Barbaro broke his leg at last year's Preakness Stakes, his struggle for recovery captured the hearts of millions.  Ultimately, his ailments proved to be too painful.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jan 31, 2007)

*Author Sidney Sheldon dies*

http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_2WS5...cat=entertain&ran=23878&passqi=&feed=ap&top=1

Sidney Sheldon, 89, died Tuesday of complications from pneumonia. Sheldon's books, with titles such as "Rage of Angels," "The Other Side of Midnight," "Master of the Game" and "If Tomorrow Comes," provided his greatest fame. They were cleverly plotted, with a high degree of suspense and sensuality and a device to keep the reader turning pages.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 1, 2007)

NPR said:
			
		

> *Molly Ivins Dies at 62 After Bout with Breast Cancer*
> All Things Considered, January 31, 2007 · Syndicated columnist and best-selling author Molly Ivins has died of breast cancer at the age of 62. As editor of the Texas Observer during the 1970s, Ivins became famous for her biting wit as she chronicled the political antics of the Texas legislature.
> 
> A liberal who often skewered the political establishment, Ivins wrote a book about President Bush titled Shrub: The Short but Happy Political Life of George W. Bush. It became a best seller.
> ...




I thought her books were good.


----------



## Wombat (Feb 1, 2007)

G'night, Molly.  Somehow politics will be far less fun now.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 8, 2007)

Anna Nicole Smith has died.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,250974,00.html?sPage=fnc.entertainment/smith

_"Reality star *Anna Nicole Smith* died Thursday after collapsing at a South Florida hotel, one of her lawyers said."_


----------



## Jamdin (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodnight Anna Nicole Smith


----------



## death tribble (Feb 13, 2007)

Ian Richardson died at the age of 72.

Apologies my firewall is not letting the link go in properly.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6346301.stm?ls

Ian was seen in quite a few British productions such as 2005s Bleak House as the Chancellor,
the evil Francis Urquart in House of Cards and To Play the King and Porterhouse Blue.
Helen Mirren dedicated her BAFTA to him.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Feb 18, 2007)

Ray Evans, who with Jay Livingston wrote numerous hit songs, including "Buttons and Bows", "Que Sera Sera", "Mona Lisa", and the theme from Mr. Ed, died February 15.  He was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Feb 18, 2007)

Robert Adler, who helped invent the remote control, died February 15.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Mar 1, 2007)

Walker Edmiston, an early Los Angeles kiddie-show host and puppeteer who had a long career as a versatile voice-over artist, died February 15.  He was 81.

Edmiston did the voice of Ernie the Elf on the Keebler cookies commercials and the voices of several characters on the Kroft kids' shows.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Mar 1, 2007)

Arthur M. Schlesinger Jr., Pulitzer Prize winning historian and Kennedy insider who helped define liberalism during the Cold War, died yesterday.  He was 89.


----------



## Storm Raven (Mar 7, 2007)

Leigh Eddings, wife of David Eddings and coauthor of several books with him, died on February 28.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Mar 8, 2007)

Actor John Inman, best known as Mr. Humphries on the BBC sitcom Are You Being Served?, died today.  He was 71.

In 1976, Inman was voted "Funniest Man On Television" by readers of TV Times magazine, and was also named BBC TV's Personality of the Year.


----------



## Jamdin (Mar 9, 2007)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Actor John Inman, best known as Mr. Humphries on the BBC sitcom Are You Being Served?, died today.  He was 71.
> 
> In 1976, Inman was voted "Funniest Man On Television" by readers of TV Times magazine, and was also named BBC TV's Personality of the Year.




Goodnight, Mr. Inman


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Mar 10, 2007)

Brad Delp, the lead singer of the rock group Boston, was found dead in his home in southern New Hampshire.  He was 55.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Mar 11, 2007)

Stand-up comedian Richard Jeni died of a gunshot wound in an apparent suicide.  Police found Jeni alive but gravely injured in a West Hollywood home when they responded to a call by his girlfriend.  He died at a nearby hospital.  He was 45.

Jeni regularly toured the country to sold out crowds.  He made numerous appearances in movies and television, including a short lived series, Platypus Man, on UPN's first season.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Mar 13, 2007)

Actress and singer Betty Hutton has died.  She was 86.

Her films include Annie Get Your Gun and The Miracle of Morgan's Creek.  She also did the original version of "It's Oh So Quiet", a song that was memorably covered by Bjork.

Unlike other actresses who have been called "blond bombshells", Hutton's personality had to do more with humor and energy than sex.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 13, 2007)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Stand-up comedian Richard Jeni died of a gunshot wound in an apparent suicide.  Police found Jeni alive but gravely injured in a West Hollywood home when they responded to a call by his girlfriend.  He died at a nearby hospital.  He was 45.





That's a shocker.  I won't be surprised if there is more to this story.  Rest in Peace, Platypus Man.


----------



## Fast Learner (Mar 13, 2007)

It probably sounds strange (and maybe disrespectful, but I don't mean it that way, certainly), but early on (late 80s) he seemed really troubled. Of course, many comedians do, but he always had this dark edge that made him seem deeply depressed to me.

IMDB lists his birth year as 1957, making him 50 instead of the 45 listed above, which seems much more likely to me.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Mar 20, 2007)

Stuart Rosenberg, who directed Cool Hand Luke, The Amityville Horror, and numerous classic TV series, died March 15 of a heart attack.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Mar 22, 2007)

R&B singer/songwriter Luther Ingram, best known for the song "If Loving You Is Wrong, I Don't Want to Be Right", has died.  He was 69.

Ingram also co-wrote "Respect Yourself", which was a hit for the Staple Singers and Bruce Willis.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Mar 22, 2007)

*Larry Bud Melman dies*

Calvert DeForrest, who played Larry Bud Melman on Late Night with David Letterman (and continued to appear, using his real name, on Dave's CBS show), has died.  He was 85.


----------



## Jamdin (Mar 25, 2007)

From Newsarama: DREW HAYES DIES :

Received from Sirius Entertainment, Inc

Sirius Entertainment is saddened to report that Drew Hayes, the maverick creator of POISON ELVES, has died in his hometown of Bellingham, Washington. Drew had a heart attack while suffering from pneumonia. He is survived by his daughter, Mary and his mother, Sharon. 

Drew had been hospitalized more than once over the last several years, but his return to good health had been anticipated, so the suddenness of his passing was an unexpected shock to those that knew him. Drew was 37 years old.

Drew Hayes entered the comic book field in 1991 by self-publishing his cult-hit series, I, LUSIPHUR. Over the next four years, he published twenty issues (collected in POISON ELVES: THE MULEHIDE YEARS trade paperback), changed the series title to POISON ELVES, and became known as one of the most singular and respected voices in the self-publishing world. In a bold transition, Hayes brought POISON ELVES under the Sirius Entertainment banner, where his creative freedom remained wholly intact. The last completed issue of the on-going series was issue #79, published by Sirius in September of 2004. Hayes’ total output has surpassed 100 issues, many of which are collected in the ten POISON ELVES trade paperbacks.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Apr 5, 2007)

Robert Clark, best known for directing A Christmas Story, and his son were killed in a car accident.  The driver of the other car was drunk and driving without a license.

Clark was 67.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Apr 5, 2007)

Eddie Robinson, football coach for Grambling State University for almost 60 years, died yesterday.  He was 88.

Robinson was responsible for sending over 200 players to the NFL, including Doug Williams, Willie Davis, James Harris, and many others.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Apr 5, 2007)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Robert Clark, best known for directing A Christmas Story, and his son were killed in a car accident.  The driver of the other car was drunk and driving without a license.
> 
> Clark was 67.




Robert Clark


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Apr 9, 2007)

Johnny Hart, the award-winning cartoonist who created "B.C." and "The Wizard of Id", died of a stroke yesterday.  He was 76.

I wonder what's going to happen to his strips.


----------



## DMH (Apr 9, 2007)

I think his kids took over a long time ago. But that doesn't mean they will continue.

Edit- wrong comic. I was thinking of Hagar.


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 9, 2007)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Johnny Hart, the award-winning cartoonist who created "B.C." and "The Wizard of Id", died of a stroke yesterday.  He was 76.
> 
> I wonder what's going to happen to his strips.




That's very sad news. He was from the Binghamton area, where I spent a good deal of my life as a kid and went to high school up there.  

I remember there was a bar in Johnson City (near Binghamton) called The Duke's Place, and Mr. Hart had graciously designed their sign based on the Duke from The Wizard of Id.


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 9, 2007)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Calvert DeForrest, who played Larry Bud Melman on Late Night with David Letterman (and continued to appear, using his real name, on Dave's CBS show), has died.  He was 85.




What!?! *doing-oing-oing-oing*

I missed hearing about that - I loved Larry Bud.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 9, 2007)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> I wonder what's going to happen to his strips.




Probably just reprint them, like they do Peanuts and Family Circus.


----------



## DMH (Apr 9, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Probably just reprint them, like they do Peanuts and Family Circus.




No, there is mention of his assistants keeping it going for years since he left plenty of unpublished ideas on his PC.


----------



## DMH (Apr 12, 2007)

Roscoe Lee Browne- http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001975/ (which hasn't reported his death yet)

A great voice and actor.


----------



## Wombat (Apr 12, 2007)

Kurt Vonnegut is dead

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy...AR2007041200164.html?nav=rss_email/components

Nice mud...  

Sorry to see you go.  You helped me see through the ... effluent ... many times.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Apr 14, 2007)

*1st James Bond dies*

The first actor to play James Bond has died, and no, it's not Sean Connery.

In 1954, eight years before Dr. No came out, Barry Nelson starred in a made for TV adaptation of Casino Royale.

Nelson was a contract player for MGM during the 1940s.  After World War II, he had a prolific career in theater.

Nelson died April 7.  He was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Apr 15, 2007)

Legendary crooner Don Ho, whose Waikiki show entertained tourists to Hawaii for four decades, died yesterday of heart failure.  He was 76.

Ho is probably best known for the song "Tiny Bubbles", which opened and ended his shows -- a mix of songs, jokes, double entendres, Hawaii history, and audience participation.


----------



## Jamdin (Apr 17, 2007)

Brant Parker, _Wizard of Id_ cartoonist, died April 15, 2007 at the age of 86 according to Editor & Publisher article. He died eight days after Johnny Hart died.


----------



## Storm Raven (Apr 17, 2007)

Jaime Bishop, son of author Michael Bishop, was among those killed yesterday by the Virginia Tech shooter.


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 18, 2007)

*Kitty Carlisle Hart dead at 96*

Actress and New York socialite Kitty Carlisle Hart passed away Tuesday 4/17/2007 at the age of 96. Mrs. Hart was best known for appearing in the 1935 Marx Brothers' movie _A Night at the Opera_ and serving as a panelist on the 50s and 60s game show _To Tell the Truth_. She was the widow of Broadway musical legend Moss Hart. 

http://www.ny1.com/ny1/content/index.jsp?stid=1&aid=68860


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 20, 2007)

Tom Moldvay died March 8th, 2007


----------



## death tribble (Apr 20, 2007)

George Sewell who appeared in Dr Who and in UFO as well as Special Branch and the Sweeney died April 2nd.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&grid=&xml=/news/2007/04/05/db0503.xml


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Apr 23, 2007)

Boris Yeltsin, the first democratically elected leader of Russia, died today.  He was 76.

Yeltsin may be best known for fending off a hard-line coup against Mikhail Gorbochav.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Apr 23, 2007)

French actor, singer, and dancer Jean-Pierre Cassel died April 19 following a long illness. He was 74.

Cassel may be best known for appearing in comedies by Phillippe De Broca, but he appeared in several English language films, including Those Magnificent Men in Their Flying Machines and the Oscar winning The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie.

He was also the father of Vincent Cassel.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Apr 24, 2007)

David Halberstam, a Pulitzer prize winning journalist and author, was killed in a car crash yesterday.  He was 73.


----------



## Jamdin (Apr 26, 2007)

Bobby "Boris" Pickett died Wednesday, April 25, 2007 from leukemia at the age of 69. He will do the _Monster Mash_ no more


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Apr 27, 2007)

Film lobbyist Jack Valenti, who introduced the current movie ratings system, died today from complications of a stroke.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Apr 29, 2007)

Mstislav Rostropovich, a cellist who fought for the rights of Soviet era dissidents, has died. He was 80.

Considered one of the greatest string players of the 20th century AD, Rostropovich performed at the Berlin Wall when it was torn down.


----------



## RichCsigs (Apr 29, 2007)

*Cardinals Reliever Josh Hancock*

ESPN.com is reporting that Cardinals relief pitcher Josh Hancock passed away last night due to injuries suffered in a car accident.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=2853149


----------



## Jamdin (May 2, 2007)

Tom Poston, TV's clueless everyman, dead at 85 on April 30, 2007. Most will remember him as George on _Newheart_.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (May 2, 2007)

Veteran character actor Dabs Greer died last Saturday.  He was 90.

Among his roles were Rev. Robert Alden on Little House on the Prairie, Mr. Jonus on Gunsmoke, and the minister who married Mike and Carol Brady on The Brady Bunch.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (May 2, 2007)

Zola Taylor, a member of The Platters, has died.  She was 69.

Taylor also claimed to be the widow of Frankie Lymon.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 2, 2007)

Jamdin said:
			
		

> Tom Poston, TV's clueless everyman, dead at 85 on April 30, 2007.




I was really sorry to read this in the paper this morning. I saw him on some tv show recently and remembered thinking that a) it had been a long time since I'd seen him do anything and it was good to see him, and that b) he was looking very well for his age. 

Mr. Poston, thank you for many hours of comedic joy.


----------



## Jamdin (May 3, 2007)

According to Tarzan.CC, Gordon Scott passed away on April 30, 2007 at the age of 79 from lingering complications of heart surgery. He protrayed Tarzan in five movies (replacing Lex Barker) from 1955 to 1960. Gordon Scott also played Hercules in several low-budget movies in the mid-1960s.


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 4, 2007)

*Space pioneer Wally Schirra dies at 84*

U.S. space pioneer *Wally Schirra*, who helped lead America into the space age as one of the original Mercury 7 astronauts, has died at the age of 84,        NASA said on Thursday. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 8, 2007)

*Corrales dead in motorcycle accident*

*Diego Corrales*, a former world champion boxer who scored one of the most memorable knockouts in boxing history, died Monday in a three-vehicle accident near his Las Vegas home.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Jamdin (May 8, 2007)

Jazz clarinetist Alvin Batiste, who toured with Ray Charles, died Sunday, May 6, 2007 of an appearant heart attack in New Orleans, Louisiana. The musician died hours before his performance with Harry Connick Jr. He was in his seventies.


----------



## death tribble (May 14, 2007)

Gareth Hunt who played Gambit in the New Avengers died on 14th March 2007.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (May 14, 2007)

King Malietoa Tanumafili II of Samoa, one of the world's longest-reigned monarchs, died last Friday.  He was 94.

Tanumafili assumed the Malietoa title in 1940 when his father died.  He was made Samoa's joint head of state with Tupua Tamasese Meaole when the country gained independence in 1962.  When Tupua died one year later, he became the sole head of state.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (May 14, 2007)

Hawaiian adventurer Jimmy Hall, founder of Hawaii Shark Encounters, who was supposed to host this year's Shark Week for the Discovery Channel, was killed last Thursday while filming
a stunt.  He was 41.


----------



## kingpaul (May 15, 2007)

*Television evangelist Falwell dies at 73*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070515/ap_on_re_us/jerry_falwell


----------



## jaerdaph (May 15, 2007)

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (May 17, 2007)

Yolanda King, the oldest child of Martin  Luther King Jr., died Tuesday.  She was 51.

King was an actress who often portrayed heroes from the civil rights struggle (among her films were Ghosts of Mississippi and Death of a Prophet).


----------



## GrayLinnorm (May 21, 2007)

Actor Carl Wright, who began his career as a tap dancer and comedian and later appeared in movies including Brbershop, Soul Food, and Big Momma's House, died last Saturday of cancer.  He was 75.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (May 21, 2007)

Terry Ryan, who wrote the best-selling memoir The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio, which was about her mother (and was adapted as a motion picture, died of cancer May 16 at her home in San Francisco.  She was 60.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (May 21, 2007)

Robert J. Lapidus, who turned a surplus business into Bob's Stores, a major clothing retailer in the Northeast, died last Friday.  He was 78.

He started his first store, Bob's Surplus in Middletown, Conn., 1954 when he was 25 and would have more than 30 stores throughout the northeast.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (May 28, 2007)

Charles Nelson Reilly, who was best known as a regular on Match Game, died last Friday of pneumonia.  He was 76.

Reilly won a Tony for playing Bud Frump in the original production of How to Succeed In Business Without Really Trying.  He made numerous appearences on TV shows.  Besides Match Game, he was on Hollywood Squares, The Tonight Show, the TV version of The Ghost and Mrs. Muir, The Dean Martin Show, Lidsville, The X-Files, and The Drew Carey Show.


----------



## Mark CMG (May 28, 2007)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Charles Nelson Reilly, who was best known as a regular on Match Game, died last Friday of pneumonia.  He was 76.
> 
> Reilly won a Tony for playing Bud Frump in the original production of How to Succeed In Business Without Really Trying.  He made numerous appearences on TV shows.  Besides Match Game, he was on Hollywood Squares, The Tonight Show, the TV version of The Ghost and Mrs. Muir, The Dean Martin Show, Lidsville, The X-Files, and The Drew Carey Show.





That's a shame.  One of a kind.  His X-Files stuff was hilarious.


----------



## Aeolius (May 29, 2007)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Besides Match Game, he was on Hollywood Squares, The Tonight Show, the TV version of The Ghost and Mrs. Muir, The Dean Martin Show, Lidsville, The X-Files, and The Drew Carey Show.




and he was the voice of the Dirty Bubble on Spongebob.


----------



## AuroraGyps (May 30, 2007)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Charles Nelson Reilly, who was best known as a regular on Match Game, died last Friday of pneumonia.  He was 76.





I called my dad to let him know about this.  We're both HUGE Match Game fans.  It's one of the only shows we can watch together and not drive each other crazy.


----------



## RichCsigs (Jun 2, 2007)

I loved him on Match Game, but he'll always be Jose Chung to me.


----------



## Jamdin (Jun 13, 2007)

TV's Mr. Wizard, Don Herbert,  died June 12, 2007 at the age of 89


----------



## DMH (Jun 13, 2007)

I watched his 80's show and wish all 3 were on DVD.


----------



## Jamdin (Jun 16, 2007)

According to <a href="http://www.wrestlingobserver.com/wo/news/headlines/default.asp?aID=19881">Wrestling Observer</a>, Sherry Russell aka Sensational Sherri Martel died June 15, 2007 at the age of 49 in Birmingham, Alabama. The woman wrestler and valet's official site is at <a href="http://www.sensationalsherri.com/">here</a>.

<center><a href="http://www.wrestlingobserver.com/wo/news/headlines/default.asp?aID=19881"><img src="http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b69/jamdin/sherrimartel.jpg" alt="Sherry Russell aka Sensational Sherri February 8, 1958 - June 15, 2007" border=1><br>Sherry Russell aka Sensational Sherri<br>February 8, 1958 - June 15, 2007</a></center>


----------



## Rl'Halsinor (Jun 17, 2007)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> and he was the voice of the Dirty Bubble on Spongebob.





I didn't even know this!  I'll have to pay closer attention when Spongebob comes on again.


----------



## Jamdin (Jun 24, 2007)

Yahoo! News reported that Hank Medress, whose vocals with the doo wop group The Tokens helped propel their irrepressible single _The Lion Sleeps Tonight_ to the top of the charts and who produced hits with other groups, has died of lung cancer. He was 68. 

Medress died Monday, June 18, 2007, at his Manhattan home, relatives said.


----------



## RichCsigs (Jun 25, 2007)

*Chris and Nancy "Woman" Benoit*

WWE.com is reporting that former WWE and WCW champion Chris Benoit and his wife Nancy, former WCW and ECW performer "Woman", were found dead in their home this morning.  No cause of death has been released at this time.
Chris Benoit had to miss a scheduled appearance at last night's WWE Pay Per View to return home for what the viewers were told was "personal reasons".

Edit: At the start of WWE Raw tonight, Vince Mcmahon said that their son, Daniel, was also found dead.  Chris' two other children, from his previous marriage, we're not at the home at the time.


----------



## possum (Jun 26, 2007)

RichCsigs said:
			
		

> WWE.com is reporting that former WWE and WCW champion Chris Benoit and his wife Nancy, former WCW and ECW performer "Woman" were found dead in their home this morning.  No cause of death has been released at this time.
> Chris Benoit had to miss a scheduled appearance at last night's WWE Pay Per View to return home for what the viewers were told was "personal reasons".




Up in heaven's wrestling ring, I can just see the main event tonight.  Eddy Guerrero and Chris Benoit vs. Owen Hart and British Bulldog.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 26, 2007)

A sight that heaven will cheer for and the rest of us miss.

I truly, truly cannot believe this would happen to such a fine man as Benoit. That guy was/is a class act. The stuff he went through, then finally winning a world title...truly the best Canadian wrestler of all time.


----------



## Dark Psion (Jun 26, 2007)

When people would point out the silly stuff of WWE and ask me "Why do you watch wrestling?"

I would point to Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero and say "That's Why!"


----------



## CrusaderX (Jun 26, 2007)

R.I.P. Benoit.


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 26, 2007)

Dark Psion said:
			
		

> When people would point out the silly stuff of WWE and ask me "Why do you watch wrestling?"
> 
> I would point to Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero and say "That's Why!"



Wow, I"m pretty much in tears right now. He was the reason i still watched the wwe product. ou didn't need some complicated storyline.  He could watch him wrestling a broomstick and walk away talking about how great a match it was.  I am absoloutely floored.


----------



## Soel (Jun 26, 2007)

Right now, its looking as if Benoit killed his wife and son over the weekend, and then himself on Monday, according to Fayetteville sheriffs. This is such a waste...


----------



## Gidien (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't know how this one slipped by.

Author Lloyd Alexander died May 17, 2007. 

http://www.nndb.com/people/057/000044922/


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Jun 28, 2007)

Liz Clairborne, the American fashion icon who revolutionized the way working women dressed, died Tuesday.  She was 78.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 28, 2007)

*Television writer Robert Vincent Wright*

The Los Angeles Times is reporting the death of television writer Robert Vincent Wright, of acute bronchitis and pneumonia, on 17 June 2007. The Times credits Wright with episodes of _Lost in Space, The Wild Wild West, Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea,_ and _Fantasy Island_. Of those genre scripts, IMDB lists only _The Wild Wild West_ and four episodes of _Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea_.

Wright was working as the supervisor of motion pictures in the engineering division of the Boeing Airplane Co. in Seattle when he wrote his first TV script, an episode of _Maverick_.

An agent dropped off the script with one of the show's producers on a Friday afternoon. The next Monday, the agent called Wright to say that his script had not only sold but also would be shot as written.

Wright moved to Van Nuys, California, with his wife and two sons and went on to write dozens of TV episodes. He also served as story editor on _Bonanza_ in the 1970s.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 28, 2007)

*Author Douglas Hill*

Canadian-born author Douglas Hill was killed on 21 June when he was struck by a car while crossing the street in London, England, where he had been living. Born Douglas Arthur Hill in 1935, he had recently finished writing a new fantasy trilogy to be published by MacMillan UK. He began publishing in 1965 with the novel _The Supernatural_.

His series include:

Last Legionary (_Galactic Warlord_ (1979), _Deathwing over Veynaa_ (1980), _Day of the Starwind_ (1980), _Planet of the Warlord_ (1981), and _Young Legionary_ (1982))

Huntsman (_The Huntsman_ (1982), _Warriors of the Wasteland_ (1983), and _Alien Citadel_ (1984))

Colsec (_Exiles of Colsec_ (1984), _The Caves of Klydor_ (1984), and _Colsec Rebellion_ (1985))

Poisoner (_Blade of the Poisoner_ (1987) and _Master of Fiends_ (1987))

Del Curb, Cosmic Courier (_The Fraxilly Fracas_ (1989) and _The Colloghi Conspiracy_ (1990))

Apotheosis (_The Lightless Dome_ (1993), _The Leafless Forest_ (1994), and _The Limitless Bridge_ (1996))

Cade (_Galaxy's Edge_ (1996), _The Moons of Lannamur_ (1996), and _The Phantom Planet_ (1997))

His stand-alone novels include: _The Supernatural_ (1965); _The Exploits of Hercules_ (1978); _The Illustrated Faerie Queene_ (1980); _Have Your Own Extra-terrestrial Adventure_ (1983); _The Moon Monsters_ (1984); _How Jennifer (and Speckle) Saved the Earth_ (1986); _Goblin Party_ (1988); _Penelope's Pendant_(1990); _The Tale of Trellie the Troog_ (1991); _The Unicorn Dream_ (1992); _The Voyage of MudJack_ (1993); _World of the Stiks_ (1994); _The Magical Tree-castle_ (1995); _Malcolm and the Cloud-Stealer_ (1995); _Fireball and the Hero_ (1995); _The Dragon Charmer_ (1997); _Space Girls Don't Cry_ (1998); _Alien Deeps_ (2000); _Melleron's Monsters_ (2000); _Monster Maze_ (2001); and [/i]Star Dragon (2002).

Hill also editied anthologies, including: _Window on the Future_ (1966); _Way of the Werewolf_ (1966); _The Devil His Due_ (1967); _Warlocks and Warriors_ (1971); _The Shape of Sex to Come_ (1978); _Alien Worlds_ (1980); and _Planetfall_ (1986).

He was also a nonfiction author of history, biography, and sociology.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Jun 30, 2007)

Joel Siegel, the film critic for Good Morning America, has died in New York after a long and remarkably courageous struggle with cancer, at the age of 63.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 3, 2007)

*Author Fred Saberhagen*

SF and fantasy writer Fred Saberhagen, born 1930, died June 29, 2007, at the age of 77. He began publishing in 1961 with short stories in _Galaxy_ and _If_ magazines, and published first book _Berserker_ in 1967, first in a series about interstellar killing machines programmed to destroy all life.

Saberhagen’s 60+ books also included the Empire of the East sequence, beginning with _The Broken Lands_ (1968), the Dracula sequence, beginning with _The Dracula Tape_ (1975), and two books co-written with Roger Zelazny, _Coils_ (1981) and _The Black Throne_ (1990). His last book was _Ardneh’s Sword_ (Tor, 2006).

The family will announce a date for a Memorial Celebration later this year. Donations would be appreciated to Doctors without Borders, Catholic Relief, SFWA Emergency Medical Fund, and John 23rd Catholic Church in Albuquerque.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 3, 2007)

Fred was a very cool guy, whom I was fortunate enough to meet a few times.


----------



## dravot (Jul 3, 2007)

Opera Diva Beverly Sills passed away last night.  She was 78.


----------



## Wombat (Jul 3, 2007)

I give vast points to Bubbles (Beverley Sills).

She had a grand voice, she was very intelligent ... and she was a kook!  She happily showed up for all her performances, but also showed up on _The Muppet Show_ and with Carol Burnett.  

She was a grand example of "Like something because you like it, not because you are _supposed_ to like it."  

Gonna miss you, Bubbles.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Jul 4, 2007)

*Benny Hill theme composer dies*

Saxophonist Boots Randolph died yesterday of complications following a cerebral hemorrage. He was 80.

Randolph was a fixture in Nashville nightclubs for 30 years.  He recorded more than 40 albums and was a session musician for Elvis Presley, Roy Orbison, Buddy Holly, Johnny Cash, Brenda Lee, and REO Speedwagon.  He is probably best known for writing and performing "Yakety Sax", which was used as the theme for The Benny Hill Show.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Jul 4, 2007)

Hy Zaret, who wrote the lyrics to "Unchained Melody", one of the most recodred songs of the 20th century AD, died Monday.  He was 99.

Zaret was nominated for an Academy Award for "Unchained Melody", which was originally written for a movie called Unchained.  He also wrote the theme for Your Hit Parade and songs for Jimmy Dorsey and the Andrews Sisters.


----------



## coyote6 (Jul 6, 2007)

I just read that Fred Saberhagen died Friday.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 6, 2007)

coyote6 said:
			
		

> I just read that Fred Saberhagen died Friday.



Aye, details above, in post 108.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Jul 11, 2007)

Charles Lane, a prolific character actor best known for playing crotchety authority figures, died Monday.  He was 102.

Lane's career spanned more than 70 years.  He was in It's a Wonderful Life, Mr. Deeds Goes to Town, I Love Lucy, and Petticoat Junction.  He continued to act into his 90s.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Jul 11, 2007)

Doug Marlette, a Pulitzer Prize winning cartoonist, and creator of the comic strip Kudzu, was killed in a car accident yesterday.  He was 57.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Jul 11, 2007)

Kathleen Woodiwiss, a pioneer of the modern historical romance novel, died last Friday.  She was 68.

Before Woodiwiss wrote her first novel, The Flame and the Flower, in 1972, romance novels were a lot shorter and simpler.  Her novels featured strong heroines, more details, and steamy sex scenes.  All of her books were best sellers.


----------



## RichCsigs (Jul 12, 2007)

*"Lady Bird" Johnson*

First Lady Claudia "Lady Bird" Johnson, widow of 36th U.S. President Lyndon Johnson, passed away at her home today at the age of 94.
An environmentalist before there even was a term (they called it "beautification" then), Lady Bird often supported causes that helped clean up water ways and forest areas.  In 1982, on her 70th birthday, she created (with actress Helen Hayes) The National Wildflower Research Center, a non-profit organization dedicated to preserving and reintroducing native plants in planned landscapes.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Jul 20, 2007)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Kathleen Woodiwiss, a pioneer of the modern historical romance novel, died last Friday.  She was 68.
> 
> Before Woodiwiss wrote her first novel, The Flame and the Flower, in 1972, romance novels were a lot shorter and simpler.  Her novels featured strong heroines, more details, and steamy sex scenes.  All of her books were best sellers.




My mom was over here when I read this.  Woodwise was the first romance author that my mom ever read... while she was pregnant with me!    She's the author that got my mom hooked on romance novels.  Those led to her reading mysteries and other books, which in turn, turned her into the bibliophile she is today, that goes to so many book sales and finds us both so many books (and she's gotten very good at knowing scifi/fantasy/RPG info now).

Goodbye Ms Woodwise and thank you.


----------



## Mark (Jul 20, 2007)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Charles Lane, a prolific character actor best known for playing crotchety authority figures, died Monday.  He was 102.
> 
> Lane's career spanned more than 70 years.  He was in It's a Wonderful Life, Mr. Deeds Goes to Town, I Love Lucy, and Petticoat Junction.  He continued to act into his 90s.





I cannot imagine that anyone has not seen his work in one form or another.  What a workhorse.  Sad to see him go.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 22, 2007)

*Tammy Faye Messner Dies at 65*

*Tammy Faye Messner*, who as *Tammy Faye Bakker  * helped her husband, *Jim,* build a multimillion-dollar evangelism empire and then watched it collapse in disgrace, has died. She was 65.

*Messner  * had battled colon cancer since 1996 that more recently spread to her lungs. She died peacefully Friday at her home near Kansas City, Mo., said *Joe Spotts*, her manager and booking agent. 

A family service was held Saturday in a private cemetery, where her ashes were interred, he said.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## kingpaul (Jul 23, 2007)

*Last King of Afghanistan Dies at 92*

Mohammad Zahir Shah, the last king of Afghanistan who returned from three decades of exile to bless his war-battered country's fragile course toward democracy, died Monday, President Hamid Karzai said. He was 92.

full story


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 24, 2007)

*Cinematographer Laszlo Kovacs dies at 74*

*Laszlo Kovacs*, one of Hollywood's most influential and respected directors of photography, died Saturday night in his sleep. He was 74. 

*Kovacs* lensed the landmark cinematic achievement "Easy Rider" and compiled about 60 credits including "Five Easy Pieces," "Shampoo," "Paper Moon," "New York, New York," "What's Up, Doc," "Ghostbusters," "My Best Friend's Wedding" and "Miss Congeniality."

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Jul 26, 2007)

German actor Ulrich Muhe, who starred in The Lives of Others, which won the Academy Award for Best Foreign Film, died Sunday of stomach cancer.  He was 54.

Ulrich won the best actor prize at the European Film Awards last year for The Lives of Others.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Jul 30, 2007)

Ingmar Bergman, who was widely considered to be one of the greatest filmmakers of all time, has died.  He was 89.

Among Bergman's body of work is The Seventh Seal, Wild Strawberries, Fanny and Alexander, Persona, Smiles of a Summer Night, and Autumn Sonata (with Ingrid Bergman, no relation).  He was also a noted stage director.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 30, 2007)

*French actor Michel Serrault dies*

*Michel Serrault*, star of the 1978 comedy "La Cage aux Folles" and one of the most popular actors in France, has died, the government said on Monday. He was 79.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 30, 2007)

*Tom Snyder of 'Tomorrow Show' dies at 71*

*Tom Snyder*, whose smoke-filled interviews were a staple of late night television and an inspiration for *Dan Aykroyd * on "Saturday Night Live," has died after a struggle with leukemia. He was 71.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 30, 2007)

Its been a big day in "celebrity" deaths...

Bill Walsh, creator of the West Coast Offense that took the San Francisco 49ers to 3 Superbowl championships (and which was copied by so many other teams in the NFL, its become almost the standard offensive set) died today from complications from leukemia at age 75.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Jul 31, 2007)

Michelangelo Antonioni, the Italian director who depicted alienation in films like Blow Up, The Passenger, and L'Avventura, died yesterday.  He was 94.

Antonoini was known for his slow-moving camera.  He won a lifetime achievement Oscar in 1995, but it was stolen.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 2, 2007)

Tommy Makem, R.I.P.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Aug 3, 2007)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Tommy Makem, R.I.P.



I have listened to Tommy Makem live at concerts more times than I can remember, both with the Clancy Brothers and solo. The earliest that I can remember was in 1968, though my parents took me to others this is the earliest that has stuck in my brain.

I need to listen to his music tonight. Damn, but I am going to miss him. 

The Auld Grump, he performed at one of my best friend's wedding.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 4, 2007)

*Jerry Schneider, indoor tennis pioneer, dead at 87*

*Jerry Schneider*, the man credited with building the first indoor tennis facility, has died. He was 87. 

*Schneider* died of complications from lung cancer on July 18, his daughter *Marlon Barden*, of Highland Park, Ill., told *The Associated Press * in a telephone interview Friday.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 4, 2007)

*Double Bassist Art Davis Dies at 73*

*Dr. Art Davis*, the renowned double bassist who played with *John Coltrane  * and other jazz greats, has died. He was 73.

*Davis* died of a heart attack Sunday at his home in Long Beach, his son* Kimaili Davis * told the Los Angeles Times for a story in Saturday's editions.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Jamdin (Aug 6, 2007)

Lee Hazelwood, a singer, songwriter, arranger and record producer, died Saturday, August 4 at the age of 78 after battling renal cancer according to NME. Most will remember him for writing _These Boots Are Made For Walking_ that was a hit for Nancy Sinitra in 1966.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 6, 2007)

Cardinal Jean-Marie Lustiger, a Jew who converted to Catholicism and rose through church hierarchy to become one of the most influential Roman Catholic figures in France, died Sunday, the Paris archbishop's office said. He was 80.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 12, 2007)

*Merv Griffin, 82, dies of prostate cancer*

*Merv Griffin*, the entertainer turned impresario who parlayed his “Jeopardy” and “Wheel of Fortune” game shows into a multimillion-dollar empire, has died. He was 82.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Darth Shoju (Aug 14, 2007)

Not quite the magnitude of Merv, but I'll miss his work: Mike Wieringo passed yesterday.

http://forum.newsarama.com/showthread.php?t=125110

Some comments from his friends:

http://forum.newsarama.com/showthread.php?t=125150


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 14, 2007)

*NY socialite Brooke Astor dies at 105*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070813/ap_on_re_us/obit_astor


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Aug 14, 2007)

Yone Minagawa, who was the world's oldest person, died yesterday.  She was 114.  Edna Parker, who is only 106 days younger, is now the oldest living person.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Aug 14, 2007)

Phil Rizzuto, former player, and later announcer, for the New York Yankees, died today.  He was 89.

Rizzuto was also heard on Meat Loaf's song "Paradise by the Dashboard Light".


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 15, 2007)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Phil Rizzuto, former player, and later announcer, for the New York Yankees, died today.  He was 89.
> 
> Rizzuto was also heard on Meat Loaf's song "Paradise by the Dashboard Light".




Rest in peace, Scooter.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Aug 17, 2007)

Jazz drummer Max Roach died August 15 in New York City after a long illness.  He was 83.

Roach played with Charlie Parker, Dizzy Gillespie, and Thelonius Monk among others, and helped create bebop.


----------



## Howndawg (Aug 18, 2007)

Perhaps I missed it,  but did no one mention Kerwin Matthews of 7th Voyage of Sinbad fame?

Howndawg


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Aug 21, 2007)

Leona Helmsley, the hotel owner dubbed the "Queen of Mean", after her well-publicized trial for tax invasion, died yesterday. She was 87.


----------



## Jamdin (Aug 21, 2007)

Max Hodge died August 17, 2007 at the age of 91 according to Newsarama. He wrote for several television series from the 1960s, 1970s and 1980s including _Mission: Impossible_, _The Amazing Chan and the Chan Clan_, _The Waltons_, _CHiPs_. He "created" Mr. Freeze for tv's _Batman_ and wrote four episodes for that show. Max Hodge was the producer and writer of _The Girl From U.N.C.L.E._.


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 29, 2007)

*Hilly Kristal, founder of iconic rock club CBGB, dies at 75*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070829/ap_en_mu/obit_hilly_kristal

RIP Hilly, and thanks for all the great times!


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Aug 29, 2007)

Richard Jewell, the security guard who discovered a bomb at the 1996 Olympics, only to get blamed for the bombings, was found dead at his Georgia home.  He was 44.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 30, 2007)

Too young.  


			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Richard Jewell, the security guard who discovered a bomb at the 1996 Olympics, only to get blamed for the bombings, was found dead at his Georgia home.  He was 44.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 6, 2007)

*Italian tenor Pavarotti dies at age 71*

*Luciano Pavarotti*, whose vibrant high C's and ebullient showmanship made him one of the world's most beloved tenors, has died, his manager told *The Associated Press*. He was 71.

*In Remembrance.  *







       ​


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Sep 6, 2007)

Japanese actress Miyoshi Umeki, the first Asian to win an Academy Award, died August 28. She was 78.

Umeki won Best Supporting Actress for playing Red Buttons' wife in Sayonara.  She was nominated for a Tony for Flower Drum Song (she was also in the film) and played Mrs. Livingston in The Courtship of Eddie's Father.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 7, 2007)

*RIP, Madeleine L’Engle*

RIP, Madeleine L’Engle.


NYT link , which I found posted at yog-sothoth.com


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2007)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> RIP, Madeleine L’Engle.
> 
> 
> NYT link , which I found posted at yog-sothoth.com




This makes me profoundly sad.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Sep 10, 2007)

Actress Jane Wyman, who was Ronald Reagan's first wife, died today.  She was 93.

Wyman got her big break when she appeared in The Lost Weekend.  The following year, she got her first Oscar nomination for The Yearling.  She actually won in 1948 for Johnny Belinda (a role in which she didn't talk).  She had her own TV show, Jane Wyman Presents the Fireside Theater, and was a regular on Falcoln Crest.  Her last appearance was on an episode of Doctor Quinn, Medicine Woman in 1993.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 11, 2007)

*Body Shop founder Anita Roddick dies*

*Anita Roddick,* founder of beauty retailer The Body Shop and one of Britain's best known businesswomen, has died at the age of 64 after suffering a major brain haemorrhage, the* BBC * reported on Monday.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 11, 2007)

*Weather Report pianist dies at 75*

Austrian jazz pianist *Joe Zawinul*, who founded influential 1970s jazz-rock group *Weather Report*, has died. 

*Zawinul,* 75, passed away at his home in Vienna. Austrian media reports said he had been suffering from skin cancer.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Sep 16, 2007)

*Real Indiana Jones dies*

Douglas Eugene "Gene" Savoy, an explorer dubbed by People magazine as the "real Indiana Jones", died last Tuesday.  He was 80.

Savoy discovered more than 40 lost cities in Peru, including four of the most important archaeological sites there, and led long-distance sailing adventures to learn more about ancient cultures.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Sep 17, 2007)

Just heard that Robert Jordan of Wheel of Time fame has passed away.
http://www.dragonmount.com/RobertJordan/?p=90


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 17, 2007)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> Just heard that Robert Jordan of Wheel of Time fame has passed away.
> http://www.dragonmount.com/RobertJordan/?p=90




Rest well sir, rest well.


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 18, 2007)

*`Match Game' panelist Brett Somers dies at 83*

Actress and comedian Brett Somers, famous for her regular role on the 1970s game show "Match Game", passed away today at the age of 83. She was married to actor Jack Klugman. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070917/ap_on_en_tv/obit_somers


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Sep 18, 2007)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> Actress and comedian Brett Somers, famous for her regular role on the 1970s game show "Match Game", passed away today at the age of 83. She was married to actor Jack Klugman.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070917/ap_on_en_tv/obit_somers




So Brett Somers and Charles Nelson Reilly died the same year.  That's sad.


----------



## Fast Learner (Sep 18, 2007)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> So Brett Somers and Charles Nelson Reilly died the same year.  That's sad.



At yet apropos.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Sep 22, 2007)

Alice Ghostley, the Tony winning comedic actress and singer who specialized in playing ditsy ladies, and was best known for supporting roles on Bewitched and Designing Women, died yesterday.  She was 81.


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 22, 2007)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Alice Ghostley, the Tony winning comedic actress and singer who specialized in playing ditsy ladies, and was best known for supporting roles on Bewitched and Designing Women, died yesterday.  She was 81.




She truly was an American Treasure. RIP, Ms. Ghostley. 

More here: 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070922/ap_on_en_tv/obit_alice_ghostley


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Sep 23, 2007)

French mime Marcel Marceau died yesterday.  He was 84.

Trivia note: Marceau had the only spoken word (Non!) in Silent Movie.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 24, 2007)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> French mime Marcel Marceau died yesterday.  He was 84.
> 
> Trivia note: Marceau had the only spoken word (Non!) in Silent Movie.




*In Remembrance.*​





      ​


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Sep 27, 2007)

British actor Michael Evans, best known for playing Col. Douglas Austin on The Young and the Restless, died September 4.  He was 87.

Evans also performed on stage (he was in Gigi with Audrey Hepburn), and in numerous TV shows (Dr. Kildare, The Man from U.N.C.L.E., I Spy) and movies (Bye Bye Birdie, Time After Time).


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Sep 30, 2007)

Lois Maxwell, who played Miss Moneypenny in 14 James Bond films, died yesterday.  She was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Sep 30, 2007)

Wally Parks, who founded the National Hot Rod Association and helped turn drag racing into a legitimate sport, died last Friday.  He was 94.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 2, 2007)

*Discus legend Oerter dies aged 71*

*Al Oerter*, the discus great who won gold medals in four straight Olympic Games to become one of track and fields biggest stars in the 1950s and 1960s, has died at the age of 71.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Oct 4, 2007)

George Grizzard,  who won acclaim, and a Tony for performing in Edward Albee's plays, died yesterday.  He was 79.

Grizzard made numerous appearances on television including Playhouse 90 and Law & Order (and won an Emmy for appearing in The Oldest Living Graduate) but considered himself primarily a stage actor.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Oct 12, 2007)

Charles Griffith, who wrote The Little Shop of Horrors and cowrote the remake, died Sept. 28 of a heart attack.  He was 77.

Griffith worked on over a dozen films with Roger Corman (including Little Shop) and directed a handful of films, including Eat My Dust, which starred Ron Howard.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Oct 18, 2007)

Singer Teresa Brewer, who had a string of hits in the 1950s and performed with Count Basie and Duke Ellington, died yesterday of a neuromuscular disease.  She was 76.


----------



## Jamdin (Oct 18, 2007)

Two very talented ladies passed on:

Deborah Kerr died on Tuesday, October 16, 2007 at the age of 86. She was the British actress that shared one of cinema's most famous kisses with Burt Lancaster in _From Here to Eternity_.

Carol Bruce died on Tuesday, October 9, 2007 at the age of 87. She was best known for her sultry voice in the 1940 Broadway musical comedy _Louisiana Purchase_ and as Mama Carlson (replacing Sylvia Sidney) on _WKRP In Cincinnati_.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Last of the Rat Pack dies*

Comedian Joey Bishop, the last surviving male member of the Rat Pack, died yesterday.  He was 89.

Bishop starred in his own sitcom, The Joey Bishop Show, and made numerous appearances on talk shows in the 1960s and 1970s (even  getting his own short-lived show).  His last appearance was in the movie Mad Dog Time in 1996.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Oct 29, 2007)

Country singer Porter Wagner has died of lung cancer.  He was 80.

Wagoner helped launch Dolly Parton's career.  He had one of the first syndicated TV shows to come from Nashville (The Porter Wagoner Show, which lasted 21 years).  Wagoner was enjoying a career resurgence just before his death.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Oct 31, 2007)

Award-winning  singer Robert Goulet died today while awaiting a lung transplant.  He was 73.

Goulet gained stardom playing Sir Lancelot in Camelot in 1960 and made numerous appearances on TV shows.  He won the Grammy for Best New Artist in 1962 and a Tony for The Happy Time.  Goulet had no problem poking fun at his fame, appearing recently in an Emerald nuts commercial where he messes with the stuff of sleeping office workers.  His last performance was in Syracuse, NY September 20.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Oct 31, 2007)

Friedman Paul Erhardt, better known as Chef Tell, died last Friday.  He was 63.

One of America's pioneering TV chefs, Chef Tell is also believed to be the inspiration for the Swedish Chef.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 1, 2007)

Washoe the chimpanzee, the first non-human to learn sign language, died Tuesday.  She was 42.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 5, 2007)

Professional wrestler Lillian Ellison, better known as the Fabulous Moolah, died last Friday.  She was 84.

The Fabulous Moolah was the first woman wrestler inducted into the WWE Hall of Fame.


----------



## Mark (Nov 5, 2007)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Washoe the chimpanzee, the first non-human to learn sign language, died Tuesday.  She was 42.





In attendance at her funeral was Manis the Orangutan, famous as Clyde from the _Every Which Way But Loose_ (1978) Clint Eastwood movie, making the one sign he knows as a shocking tribute.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 10, 2007)

Pulitzer Prize winning writer Norman Mailer died today.  He was 84.

Mailer was known as much for his eccentric behavior as well as for novels like The Naked and the Dead and The Executioner's Son g.  Earlier this year he had just released a novel about Hitler.

Mailer said more than once that authors like himself had become anachronisms as people focused on television and young writiers aspired to screenwriting and journalism.  So I guess it's ironic that he died during the writers' strike.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 14, 2007)

Ira Levin, who wrote Rosemary's Baby, The Boys of Brazil, and The Stepford Wives, has died.  He was 78.

Levin also wrote for television and Broadway (his play Deathtrap was also adapted into a movie).


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 19, 2007)

Dick Wilson, best known for playing Mr. Whipple in commercials for Charmin toilet paper ("Don't squeeze the Charmin!), died today.  He was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 20, 2007)

John Hughey, a steel guitar player who toured with Conway Twitty and recorded with Elvis Presley, Loretta Lynn, Willie Nelson, Vince Gill, the Allman Brothers, and others, died Sunday. He was 73.

Hughey was credited for developing a unique "crying sound" based on the guitar's high tones.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 20, 2007)

Sigrid Valdis, who played Hilda on Hogan's Heroes, and who later married the show's star, Bob Crane, died October 14 of lung cancer.  She was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 22, 2007)

French choreographer Maurice Bejart, considered one of the giants of contemporary dance, died today.  He was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 26, 2007)

Kevin Dubrow, lead singer of Quiet Riot, was found dead in Las Vegas.  He was 52.


----------



## GeorgeFields (Nov 26, 2007)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Kevin Dubrow, lead singer of Quiet Riot, was found dead in Las Vegas.  He was 52.




a sad day for us metal heads


----------



## freyar (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, I didn't think to post it here b/c it's a scientist, but what the hey!  (Seems like there are all kinds of celebs here, so please let me know if there are restrictions.)

*Sidney Coleman*, a somewhat famous particle physics theorist and author of a remarkably witty set of lectures on the usually dry subject of quantum field theory, passed away 18 Nov.  His small corner of the physics world is saddened.  obit


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 27, 2007)

Dr. Robert Cade, who invented Gatorade and sparked the multibillion dollar sports drink industry, died today.  He was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 27, 2007)

Mel Tolkin, the head writer for Your Show of Shows, died yesterday.  He was 94.


----------



## kingpaul (Nov 30, 2007)

*Evel Knievel Dies at 69*

http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_2SP3...G0&qcat=usnews&ran=5348&passqi=&feed=ap&top=1

CLEARWATER, Fla. - Evel Knievel, the hard-living motorcycle daredevil whose jumps over Greyhound buses, live sharks and Idaho's Snake River Canyon made him an international icon in the 1970s, died Friday. He was 69.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 30, 2007)

Roger Smith, head of General Motors in the 1980s, and the Roger in the title of Michael Moore's film Roger and Me, died Thursday.  He was 82.

Roger and Me is about Moore's unsuccessful attempts to get in touch with Roger and ask him why he shut down the GM plant in Flint, Michigan.


----------



## kingpaul (Dec 12, 2007)

*Ike Turner Dies in San Diego at Age 76*

SAN DIEGO - Ike Turner, whose role as one of rock's critical architects was overshadowed by his ogrelike image as the man who brutally abused former wife Tina Turner, died Wednesday at his home in suburban San Diego. He was 76.

http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_M9RT...cat=entertain&ran=23433&passqi=&feed=ap&top=1


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 17, 2007)

*Singer Dan Fogelberg, 56, dies of cancer*

*Dan Fogelberg*, the singer and songwriter whose hits "Leader of the Band" and "Same Old Lang Syne" helped define the soft-rock era, died Sunday at his home in Maine after battling prostate cancer. He was 56.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 17, 2007)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> *Dan Fogelberg*, the singer and songwriter whose hits "Leader of the Band" and "Same Old Lang Syne" helped define the soft-rock era, died Sunday at his home in Maine after battling prostate cancer. He was 56.
> 
> *In Remembrance.*



Well, damn! 

I was just singing Leader of the Band the other day.

The Auld Grump


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Dec 21, 2007)

Bill Straus, a founding member of the political satire group Capitol Steps, died Tuesday.  He was 60.


----------



## coriolis (Dec 24, 2007)

Oscar Peterson, a legendary jazz pianist well-known for his collaborations with the likes of Louis Armstrong, Count Basie, Ella Fitzgerald, Dizzy Gillepsie and Stéphane Grapelli, died yesterday December 23rd in his home in Mississauga, Ontario.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Dec 26, 2007)

Actress, pinup girl, and trick golfer Jeanne Carmen died last Thursday.  She was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Dec 26, 2007)

Choreographer Michael Kidd, who won five Tonys and an Oscar, died Sunday.  He was 92.

Kidd was probably best known for working on Seven Brides for Seven Brothers.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Dec 27, 2007)

Benazir Bhutto, the first female prime minister of Pakistan, was assassinated yesterday.  She was 54.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 29, 2007)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Benazir Bhutto, the first female prime minister of Pakistan, was assassinated yesterday.  She was 54.











     ​


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Jan 7, 2008)

Actor and writer Bill Idelson died December 31.  He was 88.

As a teenager, Idelson played the son on the radio show Vic and Sade.  He appeared in dozens of episodes of TV series, most notably The Dick Van Dyke Show, although he also appeared in Dragnet, Perry Mason, and Will & Grace, among others.  He also wrote episodes of The Twilight Zone, The Andy Griffith Show, and Gomer Pyle: U.S.M.C.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 14, 2008)

Vampira, Maila Nurmi, died on 1/10/2008


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Jan 18, 2008)

Joe Ames, the oldest member of the Ames Brothers, died December 22 in Los Angelos.  He was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Feb 18, 2008)

Millionaire adventurer Steve Fossett, who hasn't been seen since September 2, has been declared legally dead.


----------

